# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  کامپایل برنامه C++‎ در لینوکس

## feridoon

سلام  دوستان
یه راهنمایی ازتون میخواستم
همونطور که میدونین بعضی header  ها ( همون include ) که تو کامپایلر c  برای استفاده در ویندوز وجود داره با همون نام تو کامپایلر gcc لینوکس وجود نداره.
از کدوم منبع میتونم بفهمم که کار فلان header تو ویندوز معادل کار فلان header  در کامپایلر gcc در لینوکس هست؟
مثلا conio.h معادلش تو gcc  لینوکس چیست؟
ممنون میشم اگه منو راهنمایی کنین.  :قلب:

----------


## حامد مصافی

قبلاً بحث شده. جالب اینکه شما قبلاً تاپیک مورد نظر من رو دیدید.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=157991

حالا متوجه نمیشم چرا دوباره همون سوال پرسیده شده!!!

----------


## feridoon

اقا مرسی به خاطر این جواب سریعتون
راستش اونجا فقط در مورد conio.h صحبت شده .
من میخواستم در مورد سایر header  هایی که وجود ندارند هم بدونم عوضش تو لینوکس چیه؟
میشه اسم header هایی که تو برنامه استفاده شده رو بگم تا بدونیم معادلش چیه؟
من مبتدی هستم . ببخشین که زیاد سوال میکنم.

----------


## #target

مگر امکان کامپایل پروژه های C++‎ BUILDER در LINUX وجود دارد

----------


## BORHAN TEC

بله، با وجود نرم افزار *Kylix* شما ميتوانيد با كمي تغييرات برنامه هاي نوشته شده به زبان *delphi* و *C++‎* *builder* را به راحتي در لينوكس كامپايل كنيد. (پروژه kylix اكنون توسط Embarcadero Technologies توسعه داده مي شود)

----------


## BORHAN TEC

*ببخشيد پشتيباني از Kylix مدتها است كه قطع شده ولي قراره در Rad Studio 2011 محيطي عرضه بشه كه در اون ميتونيد برنامه هايي براي Windows, OS X و Linux در محيط ويندوز بسازيد.*  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

